# Apple ProRAW files (which ARE in dng in the iPhone itself) are importing to LR as jpgs, not dng files



## Tahoe Dave (Jan 29, 2021)

Just playing around with the new Apple ProRAW format, but the raw photos--yes they are stored and appearing in the iPhone as dng files--are importing to LR (when I select "Edit in" ) as jpg's, not dng's. I assume there's a setting somewhere, but not sure where. (Also importing to Photoshop and Luminar as jpg's.)  

The only way I've figured out so far is to use the  7-step export dialog (File>Export>Export Unmodified Original>[Select photo(s)>[Select folder on drive]>[export file]>[import in LR]  Using this, the file will eventually find its way into LR as a dng file.

Needless to say that's stupid. There must be an easier way.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jan 30, 2021)

Why don't You use the Lightroom App on the iphone to capture photo's? That's a one-step to achieve DNG's


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 30, 2021)

One reason, Roelof, is that with the latest phones you can't shoot DNG in LR using the ultra wide angle, but you can with the iOS camera.

Anyway, I think the explanation is "Edit in" which I assume you're doing from iOS. Instead, in LrMobile you should be importing the files, either by using its import button or by setting up auto-import (which I think is better long term).


----------



## Tahoe Dave (Feb 13, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> One reason, Roelof, is that with the latest phones you can't shoot DNG in LR using the ultra wide angle, but you can with the iOS camera.
> 
> Anyway, I think the explanation is "Edit in" which I assume you're doing from iOS. Instead, in LrMobile you should be importing the files, either by using its import button or by setting up auto-import (which I think is better long term).


Checking in late here…So do I take that to mean that one can’t import straight into LR desktop but have to route thru LR mobile?  Have never even used that app b4, so that’s all new info.
Oh, and I wasn’t using “edit in” in iOS, but in Apple Photos.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2021)

Tahoe Dave said:


> Checking in late here…So do I take that to mean that one can’t import straight into LR desktop but have to route thru LR mobile? Have never even used that app b4, so that’s all new info.
> Oh, and I wasn’t using “edit in” in iOS, but in Apple Photos.


The Question that I think you really want to ask is, How to I get my Photos from the phone to the Adobe cloud?   And I have to ask what do you mean by LR desktop?  There are are two Lightroom apps that run on the desktop.  Lightroom Classic which is at version 10.x, the successor to the standalone version (v6x) and Lightroom v4.x which is the desktop version of Lightroom on mobile devices.

* How do I get my photos from the phone to the Adobe cloud?* 
 You can do this by using Lightroom mobile .  Lightroom mobile has access directly to the phone camera or yo can use the Photos app and then import the camera roll into a Lightroom mobile album.  Once in the cloud, you can access these photos everywhere.  Lightroom (cloudy) on the desktop will have access to all of the photos that were sync'd to the Adobe cloud.  Lightroom Classic will have access to those same photos in the cloud except that you need to turn on the syncing option to the Adobe cloud. 

If you don't want to use the Adobe Cloud, then you don't use the Lightroom (cloudy) app on the desktop or the phone.   If you want to import phone photos from the mobile device into Lightroom Classic, you do this using one of two methods that you had always done.  

Sync your iPhone photos to iCloud.   Sync iCloud to the Desktop. Import the iCloud photos stored on the desktop into Lightroom Classic.
Connect the iPhone via the Lightning cable to the Desktop computer.  Import from the phone to Lightroom Classic like you would any other camera card on a removable drive.


----------



## Tahoe Dave (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks, but actually that’s not the question I really want to ask. I will try again.

The photos being imported into LR on the desktop—not mobile and most definitely NOT Adobe cloud—are jpgs. I don’t want the jpgs. I am seeking a not-seven-step method to get *Apple ProRAW* files into LR Classic. I guess it’s “classic.” (I only use the non-mobile version. I’ve never used the mobile version, don’t have it installed on any device and do not—to my knowledge—have any data at all in Adobe cloud.)

Your method no. 1, which I am well aware of and have been using for several years, is ONLY importing jpg files. Which is the root of the problem I am trying to resolve.  It is as if the Apple ProRAW files don’t exist, which they do because I am able to get them onto the HDD using the above described 7 step method.  Your method no. 2 I don’t know because my computer does not seem to recognize my iPhone as a local drive.  But I will play with that today and see if I can sort out why that is. If I can get that to work and the computer recognizes the raw files, then problem solved.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2021)

My older iPhone does not create ProRAW files.   I use the Adobe Cloud to move everything into my Lightroom Classic  Catalog.  This includes the HEIC format files shot by the camera.  If you can get ProRAW files into Lightroom (mobile) on your phone, then they should sync down to Lightroom Classic from the Adobe Cloud.


----------



## kimballistic (Feb 13, 2021)

Lightroom Classic can import DNGs directly from your phone.  Just plug it into your computer and go to the Import screen.

No need to wait for the cloud sync or do a cumbersome Apple Photos export process.

I just tested this and the Import screen saw the DNGs, HEICs, JPGs, etc just fine.


----------



## Tahoe Dave (Feb 13, 2021)

kimballistic said:


> Lightroom Classic can import DNGs directly from your phone.  Just plug it into your computer and go to the Import screen.
> 
> No need to wait for the cloud sync or do a cumbersome Apple Photos export process.
> 
> I just tested this and the Import screen saw the DNGs, HEICs, JPGs, etc just fine.


Thank you. For some reason that is not working on my end. But that's okay. I can probably figure it out from here.  At least I know it can be done, and that it should be easy. Failure from here will either be my fault or a software/hardware/settings issue.  

Thanks again all.


----------



## kimballistic (Feb 13, 2021)

Tahoe Dave said:


> Thank you. For some reason that is not working on my end. But that's okay. I can probably figure it out from here.  At least I know it can be done, and that it should be easy. Failure from here will either be my fault or a software/hardware/settings issue.
> 
> Thanks again all.



You'll need to unlock your phone in order to import photos, and if it's the first time you've plugged it into your computer, your iPhone will require you to "trust" the computer before it allows data access.  The phone should prompt you.

Also, before I posted my comment I tested it.  It didn't work until I swapped my 3rd-party 10-foot lightning cable for the standard Apple 1-meter cable.

Good luck.


----------

